# Tamron SP 24-70 mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G 2 Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 21, 2017)

```
<strong>Tamron SP 24-70 mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G 2 Specifications:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Lens composition: 12 groups 17 sheets</li>
<li>Diaphragm blade: 9 (circular stop)</li>
<li>Minimum shooting distance: 15 inches (about 0.38 m)</li>
<li>Maximum magnification: 1: 5</li>
<li>Image stabilization effect: About 4.5 steps</li>
<li>Filter diameter: 82 mm</li>
<li>Maximum diameter × length: 3.5 in × 4.4 in (about 89 mm × 112 mm)</li>
<li>Weight: 31.9 oz (approx 904 g)</li>
<li>North American Price: $ 1299</li>
</ul>
<p>This lens will be announced on Friday, June 23, 2017 at 3:00AM EST.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## vscd (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm really interested in the lens but is the Zoom-Ring rotating in the wrong direction, even on the Canon Version? Would be a serious reason not to buy...


----------



## bart13 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yeah and even worse, the focus does probably too


----------



## kirbyzhou (Jun 21, 2017)

It is exactly a copy of A007. It make me very disappointed.

The same Lens composition.
The same Minimum shooting distance.
The same Maximum magnification.
The same Filter diameter.

And the weight is not far away. (825g vs 904g)。


----------



## eha (Jun 21, 2017)

What are the key benefits over generation 1?


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 21, 2017)

eha said:


> What are the key benefits over generation 1?


Don't know yet. May have to wait for the official announcement and let Tamron tells us.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jun 21, 2017)

Maximum magnification could be a bit higher and the filter thread a bit smaller (77mm) so the lens could be lighter. It would also be good if the focus rings on all the new lenses of any manufacturer were wider – at least 20-25mm.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jun 21, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> eha said:
> 
> 
> > What are the key benefits over generation 1?
> ...



This one will better performance optically at 24mm and at 70mm. It will be marginally lighter with a better build - newer fit and finish (as they say). The VC will be about the same (i.e. very effective as Tamron has stabilization down, at least in their smaller lenses: excluding the 150-600mm gen 1). Focus will be great. And for the single best improvement -

It will be compatible with the TAP-IN console! Allowing for fine-tuning autofocus with whatever camera body you have (be it Canon or Nikon (and probably Sony eventually)). Dustin Abbott has a very, very good Youtube video tutorial on how to use the TAP-IN console. This also future proofs your lens and was a stroke of brilliance when Sigma introduced the DOCK and Tamron saw the wisdom in that and created their version. 

We live in fantastic times as photographers (and in general) with the technologies available to make life better.


----------



## Talley (Jun 22, 2017)

Same exact lens but I wonder if the VC unit or AF unit is better in this model.

If both Tamron and Sigma release the same time at the same price it will be good for buyers.... chances of them going on sale sooner.


----------



## -pekr- (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't know. I might be old fashioned, but we are most probably going to get Canon 24-70/2.8 II, even if it is almost twice the price and has no image stabilisation. We bought Sigma Art 35/1.4 and it needed 4mm calibration. WTF? We've got some better experience with Tamron, using 17-50/2.8 non stabilitsed version, pretty sharp and nice lens for our 70D, so we might give Tamron a chance, but I relly just don't know


----------



## hbr (Jun 22, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> I don't know. I might be old fashioned, but we are most probably going to get Canon 24-70/2.8 II, even if it is almost twice the price and has no image stabilisation. We bought Sigma Art 35/1.4 and it needed 4mm calibration. WTF? We've got some better experience with Tamron, using 17-50/2.8 non stabilitsed version, pretty sharp and nice lens for our 70D, so we might give Tamron a chance, but I relly just don't know



Hi pekr,

I watched the sales and got my Canon 24-70/2.8 II from Canon Refurbished for about $1300 + tax. So far it is the sharpest lens I own. It is a great lens in spite of the fact that it does not have IS.

Good luck.

Brian


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 22, 2017)

hbr said:


> -pekr- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. I might be old fashioned, but we are most probably going to get Canon 24-70/2.8 II, even if it is almost twice the price and has no image stabilisation. We bought Sigma Art 35/1.4 and it needed 4mm calibration. WTF? We've got some better experience with Tamron, using 17-50/2.8 non stabilitsed version, pretty sharp and nice lens for our 70D, so we might give Tamron a chance, but I relly just don't know
> ...



I haven't done the testing to determine if it's the sharp_est_ lens I own, but it's mighty sharp. My 70-200/2.8ISii and 50A are crazy sharp as well, though, and if my 35/2IS and 100-400ii are less sharp, it's not by much. 

People were probably saying this a decade and two decades ago, but it's a great time to be a photography enthusiast. It's just an embarrassment of riches in equipment.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Sep 24, 2018)

After a long stretch of swearing off third party lenses, I broke down and bought one of these after being frustrated by the lack of IBIS in the EOS R, and the lack of a Canon 24-70 with IS. (This was before the recent news that they are planning to make one.)

Well, I can say that I am very impressed by the IS in this lens. The claimed effectiveness is 5 stops. (Actually maybe only 4.5 stops?) I know that these specs are usually a little overstated. But, I wanted to see just how well it would work. So I tried a shot at 70mm and 0.5 seconds, hand held. 0.5 seconds is about 5 stops down from where you would normally stop shooting 70mm hand held, 1/70sec.

This is an unedited 100% crop of that photo at f3.5. Maybe not _tack_ sharp, but still pretty damn impressive for half a second at 70mm hand held.


----------



## Timedog (Nov 12, 2018)

I have this lens, seems to work really well with the EOS R so far. Since it's a mirrorless, I'm assuming I should, using the tap in console, switch my IS to live view priority instead of viewfinder priority for the best results?


----------

